# Happy News



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Happy News Today I became a Great Grand Dad again--first one a BoyThis time I have a New Great Grand Daughter----Born in Hillsboro Or--7 lbs15 oz----Beautiful Healthy little Girl----




























sb*


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Congrats Skip!!! Best of wishes! I can just see the big smile on great grandads face!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go Grand Dad, time to start making little raccoon hats.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congratulations SB !!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats Skip !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Congrats and glad there is some good news considering things.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats Skip !!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congratulations Skip, future hunter & huntress I'm sure!

"Grandchildren fill a place in our hearts we didn't know was empty"


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Congratulations Skip.


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

Congrats !

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

